# Stocking tank



## Twhiteley (Aug 6, 2012)

Can you put 2 females in one tank. It's a 5 gal tank


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

female what? Two female anything are generally ok together. 5 gal is kinda small. So get something that will stay small.


----------



## Twhiteley (Aug 6, 2012)

2 female bettas? 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

yes, they will definitely not outgrow the tank if that is what your worried about. As for aggression, they will probably establish a pecking order, but I think it would work


----------



## Twhiteley (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

2 females should be good. Make sure they aren't too aggressive.


----------

